# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Duhet përdorur qepa në sallatën jeshile tipike shqiptare?

## Daniel Maker

Un jam kunder.

----------


## Linda5

> Un jam kunder.


*Pse je kundra qepes ti Daniel ...........nuk te pelqen apo nuk te shijon ????*

*Un qepen e perdor shume loku kur gatuj dhe neper sallata,por qe ta haj kshtu te gjall nuk me pelqen ,si disa pijanece qe kur pijn raki dun ne qep*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

po jam kunder se pastaj del robi puth naj nji kshu rruges e man era qep. 

ahahahahahah

sa per pjanecin per cilin flet besoj e ke fjalen per dragun ahahahaha

----------


## ardis

qepa ka vlera ushqyese dhe kuruese, mua me pelqen shume.

----------


## Linda5

> po jam kunder se pastaj del robi puth naj nji kshu rruges e man era qep. 
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> sa per pjanecin per cilin flet besoj e ke fjalen per *dragu* ahahahaha


*Po ti para se me e puth boj nje çik muhabet,se ndoshta del ndonjona qe ka honger qep ne ate moment ,dhe kshtu nuk kuptohet  ......hahahahahahahaha

Yes*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

ai eshte fare..ska i gjo tmir ska ahahahaha

mu femnat gjithmon er te mir majn..i vjen ma von era keqe ahahahaha

----------


## toni007

:pa dhembe:  :Bredhi4: Un Jam Pro, Madje Me Shumice Se Ska Lezet Sallata Pa Qepe Hahahahahahahhaha

----------


## Linda5

*Qepa esht e mire dhe per syte*

----------


## lisa12

Dhe une e perdor shume qepen ne sallate madje bej dhe byrek me qepe dhe me mish

----------


## *suada*

Une jam pro per qepen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LAINA

Sallata e "gjelber" shqiptare tradicionalisht eshte perdorur me qepe te "blerte" dhe nuk kam asnje gje kunder saj, lol...

----------


## *suada*

Daniel nuk mban era jo. Pas buke nje te lare dhembeve dhe nje karamele me menta iku era qepes lol.

Qepa ka lezet ne sallate e ne gatim.

----------


## Adaes

E sia dine qepes kta jo  :perqeshje: 
Sallate jeshile me qepe me vaj ulliri, shum kripe pak uthull... qe shoqeron nje peshk te pjekur ne tave... dhe kto te dyja i shoqeron nje vere e kuqe... Ku ka me mire re  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Kundra ,man ere dy metra larg................. iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Smth_Poetic

qepe te njoma nga ajo ngjyre tip manushaqe ska problem , bile eshte e rekomandueshme , sepse jane qepe te embla dhe nuk te bie ere goja.plus nuk kane shume acid qe mund te shkaktoje acid reflux tek stomaku. 

qepet e tjera vetem po u gatuan  jane te mira. po ne si popull shqiptar e perdorim shume qepen dhe kripen , produkte jo shume te shendetshme nqs shume=perdoren .

----------


## toni007

> Kundra ,man ere dy metra larg................. iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ajo eshte udhra, mos i ngatarro gjerat ahahahahahhahahah :Lulja3:

----------


## -BATO-

Unë jam pro qepës.

----------


## izabella

E perdoror shpesh qepen ne gatim dhe ne sallate edhe pse nuk e haj ke sallata por prap i jep nje shije te mire asaj......

----------


## *suada*

> ajo eshte udhra, mos i ngatarro gjerat ahahahahahhahahah


loooool
Per qepen po fliste  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## busavata

pro , me pelqen ne sallatë

----------

